# Injection for Venison Tenderloin?



## chris540

Hey all,

           My brother just brought me a venison tenderloin to toss on the smoke.

I know from reading that the meat is very lean. I don't have any bacon to wrap it with and was wondering if a simple injection might help keep it moist and if so what kind of injection should i look at using.

Apple juice and beef broth was my first thought.

Ive never been a fan of venison but then again Ive never had it smoked.  

I have a beef rub and a pork rub. Which one should i use?

Any other tips for a first time venison cooker?

Thanks all, 
                Chris


----------



## tinybaum

Here is what I do when I cook it on the grill

Garlic Powder
Salt
Black Pepper
And a bottle of Worcestershire *sp

Marinade it in that mixture overnight.  

Sometimes I wrap it in bacon and skit wrapping it in foil.

Take it out of the fridge wrap it in foil.  I have always done mine on the grill, but I am sure you could smoke it too.

Either way, be sure to let us know how it turns out.  Hopefully someone with more exp will chime in to help you out.


----------



## nickelmore

Dont try to cook the bacon,  I have found that by the time you get the bacon to cook, the loin is already over cooked, at least for my taste.

I think next time I may try smoking it to an internal of say 100 or so, then throwing it in a fry pan to finish cooking and browning the bacon.


----------



## rbranstner

I have yet to smoke one but have tried several on the grill. As the other guys mentioned DONT over cook it! Which can happen very easily! Make sure you probe it and pull it when its Rare to Med Rare.


----------



## chris540

Hey guys, 
              Thanks for the suggestions. After thawing out the venison i found it was cut into chunks. 

I went ahead and marinated it in some oil and steak rub (salt,pepper,garlic,onion..ect). 

I was thinking of tossing the whole thing in a aluminum pan and throwing the whole thing in the smoker.

Would that work alright?

Thanks,
           Chris


----------



## rbranstner

That should work. Then maybe put them in some BBQ sauce and some tooth picks and eat them like smoked little weiners. MMMMMMMM Smoky BBQ Venison weiners. I mean chunks. hahaha


----------



## meat hunter

Absolutely, that sounds like a plan. If you have some Cherry wood, that makes for a good flavor on dark meat, especially game. If you have some apple juice, give them a spray down if it looks like they are starting to dry out. 

Something to consider. Get yourself some foil. When these are done, put them in the foil while they are still hot. Add just a little bit of beef broth to em, and wrap them up tight. Wrap a towel around that and let it sit for at least 20 minutes. Should come out very tasty and tender.


----------



## bigtrain74

Cherry Wood is the best!!!


----------



## indyr

I really think overcooking is why some people don't like venison. It goes from rare to over done in nothing flat. Even I don't like well done venison.


----------



## chris540

Hey all,
          The venison came out alright. 

I rubbed it down with some brisket rub before i put the pan in the smoker.

It took about 1.5 hours to reach 150 degrees. 

I tried it but, I guess I'm just not a fan of the meat. 

Took it to my sister in law. She said it was the best venison she had ever had. 

So, I guess it turned out alright.

Thanks, 
           Chris


----------



## mrh

I would have pulled it at 140 degrees or even 135.  For years I have overcooked it, like you I wasn't much of a fan of the venison.  I watched a show on the Food Network where the chefs said to never cook deer over medium rare.  I eat my steaks that way so I don't know why I cooked deer more.  Anyway I cook it medium rare now and it is excellent!! Doesn't even taste anywhere the same as meat the is cooked more!

Mark


----------

